# A machine for Christmas from my parents



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I need to share this with people that would understand.

Back in the early 80's my mom and I bought 2 Husqvarnas from my cousin when her fabric store was closing. The machines were used for her weekly quilting class, but maintained very well. These models (6440 & 6360) were the type with the "CAM" inserted in the back for the decorative stitches. Very heavy, metal machine, no computerization. I've LOVED my machine for all these years and had it routinely serviced. Mom enjoyed hers too.

Back in September I heard a noise somewhere in the house and traced it upstairs to the sewing room. My machine was running by itself! I quickly unplugged it and carried it outside because I could smell the electric burning. I took the machine to the local Bernina sewing center and the repairman determined that there was a short in the foot pedal and now the motor was beyond repair. He would be happy to accept it as a trade on a new Bernina but I just didn't have the money for one. He also wanted $20 to dispose of my baby. I brought it back home. 

So, I picked up my mom's machine thinking I could use that one until I decided what to do. My mom hadn't sewn in probably ~10 years and her machine seemed to be seized. Same repairman told me this one was beyond hope. I brought this one back home too, while I contemplated what to do.

I started researching what machine I'd like to buy but kept going back to these older Husqvarnas. I really, really, liked my machine and decided that I wanted another one. But where to find a good one since they don't make them like this anymore? I started watching them on ebay and actually bought one but it arrived heavily damaged so that went back. The model that I wanted (6570) seemed way out of my price range. 

My mom passed away in October and dad passed away 38 days later. I've spent the last several weeks cleaning out their house; the house I grew up in. While boxing up their things I found the cash that they were setting aside for Christmas for my sister and I. Each Christmas they gave us cash and the only stipulation was that we were to buy something that we wanted with it and we had to show them what we purchased. We were not to pay the electric bill or the car payment. I decided to use my money to purchase the model Husqvarna that I want and saw for sale on ebay. It arrived on the 24th and it's perfect. So, thank you mom & dad.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What a heartwarming story, I bet they are smiling down from Heaven knowing you bought what you wanted with their Christmas money.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sorry you had to get it the way you did (the parents being passed), but love that you have it.

Please show us what you sew, we love photos of projects around here. I'm so glad you got your machine.

Angie


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

What a precious story, I am sure that every time you sit down at your new machine your mom and dad will be looking over your shoulder smiling and watching what you are making. I am sorry that you have lost your parents but I am sure you did what they would have wanted you to do.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Charleen, 
Sorry for your loss. 
Glad you got a nice new machine. Also glad you kept the machines and did not let the "repairman" cheat you. Sounds like he wanted to sell you something more than repair the old beauties. 
Check this link out and think. Is there something similar in these machines that would cause the problems. Motors can be had. We have bought a few recently for the older machines. 

http://thefeatherweight221factory.com/MachineRunsOnItsOwn.aspx

As far as your mother's machine being seized up. A good cleaning and oil in the right places will do wonders. The strangest little things can jam up a machine. We found my featherweight was jammed by just a small piece of thread in the bobbin carrier. One of the the other things was lint under the needle plate. 
Elaine and Joe


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's very nice that you honored your parents by doing what they would have wanted you to do.

I wish you many, many years of enjoyment with your new machine. I also agree with Katskitten, don't give up on the old machines entirely. I'd try another repair guy - the one that you were dealing with doesn't sound on the up and up - especially wanting the $20 to "get rid of it" - you know there were parts on there he could have used and would have benefited from just keeping the machine, let alone having you pay him to do it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. Made me tear up!
I am sorry for the loss of your parents, firstly.
But, yay! for the new machine. 

I know you will think about them everytime you look at it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your parents, so close together. I hope you are finding some comfort in your new machine to get you through this time. I'm happy there was a silver lining in the cloud for you!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Aw, I am so sorry for your loss! I am sure that whenever you look at your sewing machine, you will think of your parents!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your parents. What a nice way to remember them!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

My sympathies for your loss.
Thank you for sharing your story. I understand completely.
I run into that thinking too, when I want to repair something rather than just tossing it out.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I bet you could change out the motor on your oldie. Is your mother's oldie enough like yours to use the motor on it to replace yours?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww, you made me cry! I am so so sorry for your loss. I can see your mom smiling down on you knowing how much you will love this last gift from her.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

So sorry your parents have passed on. I am sure you will think of them often & your Mom will always be near in the sewing room!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost your parents but what a wonderful thing to have your machine as their last gift to you. I also would not give up on the other machines but would try to find another repairman.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss but I am glad you were able to find something good in it. I am another that recommends another repairman. I bet those machines are salvageble. That guy just wanted to sell you something.

Good luck with them. I hope your new machine brings you some comfort and you are able to find someone willing to repair the others.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

So glad that you could get this gift of love from your parents, and I am sure you will always think of them when you use it!

Marsha


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

So sorry for your losses. Both going so close together is really tragic. But this sounds like a made for TV movie!!!! How perfect the timing of finding the money. This machine will be something you cherish forever.:grouphug:


----------

